# Im off



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I will be going to Jeddah tomorrow night, I may be only 24 hours or I might be a week who knows lol If I am not about I am sure Jo and co will keep you on the straight and narrow


Maiden


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Eh??? You didnt say you were going anywhere??? Dont you be gone long LOL

Seriously, have fun

jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jojo said:


> Eh??? You didnt say you were going anywhere??? Dont you be gone long LOL
> 
> Seriously, have fun
> 
> jo xxx




Lol Jo fun and Jeddah dont go hand in hand, but I just found out a few hours ago that I am going.

Maiden


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Cats away chaps :clap2::clap2:

:eyebrows:


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Cats away chaps :clap2::clap2:
> 
> :eyebrows:


LOL.

Hope you have a good time Maiden. It may only be a day anyway!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Lanason said:


> Cats away chaps :clap2::clap2:
> 
> :eyebrows:


Getting the mousetraps ready


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey have a good time...

Now where are those photos of me in the gold speedos :eyebrows:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Horus said:


> Hey have a good time...
> 
> Now where are those photos of me in the gold speedos :eyebrows:


.........Er........ there are other mods looking after Egypt you know!!!!!! :boxing:

Jo xxxx


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

jojo said:


> .........Er........ there are other mods looking after Egypt you know!!!!!! :boxing:
> 
> Jo xxxx



OK can we compromise my leopard skin mankini?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Horus said:


> OK can we compromise my leopard skin mankini?


uke: NO, LOL!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Horus said:


> OK can we compromise my leopard skin mankini?


uke:uke:uke::nono::nono:


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Looks like Maiden has got 2 female reinforcements in... I am snookered...you expat ladies are quite feisty..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm still here until some time this evening, bags packed


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I'm still here until some time this evening, bags packed


We only need one Maiden to keep Horus in check she has got eyes like a hawk :fish:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Horus said:


> Looks like Maiden has got 2 female reinforcements in... I am snookered...you expat ladies are quite feisty..


make that 3


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> make that 3



OHH I have never had a threesome before :deadhorse:


I surrender :yield:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Horus said:


> OHH I have never had a threesome before :deadhorse:
> 
> 
> I surrender :yield:


One thing you have to learn is that behind every successful man is a WOMAN in charge. 

and they gang up.:boxing:

we have no choice really 

so give in and play along


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Lanason said:


> One thing you have to learn is that behind every successful man is a WOMAN in charge.
> 
> and they gang up.:boxing:
> 
> ...


I have learned these rules when dealing with my wife

1) Agree to everything even when she is wrong and you are right
2) Deny everything, denial is a very strong tool as is silence and the inability to recall
3) NEVER mention anything weight related
4) Only tell her what is necessary
5) NEVER forget birthdays, anniversary EVER and ensure the card does not say "Happy Birthday Sister" (I made that mistake) 
6) REMEMBER Flowers from the petrol station smell like petrol, and chocolate is melted, if not remove the sticker that says "Spar" "Esso" etc see point 5
7) Delete all internet history
8) Always have somewhere to hide in the house when it kicks off


----------

